# Two Alpine packgoats for sale & packs - WA state



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I am selling two Alpine wethers and two complete Sopris pack systems. The boys cannot be split up as they are twins and spend every minute together. The packs could be sold separately.

The boys (Bean and Patch) were born March 23, 2011. They were surgically castrated by a vet on September 2, 2011 (5 1/2 months). They were bottle fed for 3 1/2 months. We brought them home when they were 2 days old and have had them since. They are very friendly as you can see in the pictures. We have 5 acres that is partially irrigated so they eat a lot of mixed weeds and grass.

We live next to a wildlife refuge and they have gone for walks out there in open sagebrush. We took them on a hike last summer with no packs and they followed along no problems. We took them on another hike last summer and had a train wreck. I think it was more the owners fault. We had 4 newbies. We were at the trailhead and everyone was ready to go (humans and goats). Each goat only had 10-15 pounds total. We were standing at the trailhead talking to a group of people when a truck comes flying in to the trailhead. There was a little knoll before the trailhead so the goats couldn't see the crazy government truck that was going way to fast until it was on top of us. One goat ran up a hill, lost a pannier (not one of the goats we are selling). One goat took off up the trail (not one of the goats we are selling). Another goat (Patch) was held by me and I didn't let go of the lead rope and needless to say, I got a nasty burn on my hand as he pulled me over trying to run. By the time we got all the goats rounded up, my nerves were shot, my hand hurt and we walked about a 1/4 mile up the trail and decided to go home. Maybe our first hike should have been with 2 newbies and an experienced goat.

We have 5 other pack goats and 3 yearlings and Bean and Patch and I'm dreading our hay bill this winter and realizing we don't pack as much as we thought we would. My 2 children were asking, "We are selling Bean and Patch, why?" They are great goats and part of our first 4 bottle babies so it is not easy to part with them but I'm hoping they will find a good home and get used.

I went out a few days ago, clipped Patch to the fence and put a pack on him with no problems. I showed him every piece and let him smell each item and it was no big deal. He saddled easily and was not spooked or trying to move every time I would get close to him. I don't saddle the goats, my husband does so if it looks funny, that is my fault. The saddle was on a smaller goat and I had to loosen a lot of straps to get them to fit him.

The packs are a complete set up and come from Sopris. Here is a link http://www.soprisgoats.com/goatsystem.html

This is what we have used on all our goats and have had no trouble. I'm not sure if we have the standard panniers or deluxe panniers. We have different size panniers too. We usually only go out once or twice a year so the packs have maybe done 5 or 6 trips. They are in good shape.

We live in Moses Lake, WA about 175 miles east of Seattle, 70 miles north of Tri Cities and 80 miles west of Spokane.

We are asking $500 for the goats and $400 for 2 complete pack systems.

I can't post pics in this thread so I will try in a few minutes.

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Patch has the lighter hair and Bean has the darker brown hair.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

When we went for a walk, there is a dock out over the duck pond in the national wildlife refuge behind our house. I don't like the human kids go near it, but Bean walked right on out over the water. 

In the picture where they are eating off the spool - they are eating baking soda. Bean and Patch are the two closest goats. Bean is closest and Patch is right behind him.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

One picture has my son laying down under the goats head - here is the story. That cement thingy is the overflow ditch for our irrigation. I told the kids that we should go out and watch the water run down the ditch. We went out there and I sat down in the ditch. Patch came and laid down next to me while the other goats were browsing. My son (6 years old) laid down under his head. I then got up and my daughter sat down and I took their picture (2 kids with the goat).

The other picture is Bean and Patch sleeping. They are always snuggled together which is why I won't separate them.

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I forgot to mention all goats were tested on Feb. 16th and all were negative for CAE, CL, and Q fever.

Tonia


----------



## TravisBM (Jul 25, 2014)

*2 Alpine packgoats*

Hello Tonia,

I live on the west side and started my pack goat string this year. I have 4 this years alpine kids and was wanting to make it to 8. I would love to come look at them tomorrow if possible. Please call me @ 360-789-4727

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good looking boys. Seeing fish tails. Could use some higher copper mineral mix or boluses.


----------



## IDAGOAT (Oct 6, 2013)

do you still have these boys


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply. We have been backpacking for 4 days. The 2 boys sold. I have two different boys (similar to above goats only one brother is a lead packer who has done awesome). I'm debating on selling them. I'm a 4-H leader and fair is this next week so I'll make my decision after that. If I decide to sell, I will do a new thread.

Tonia


----------

